# (pixs)Please welcome........!!.



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Please welcome,the new members of my cat family.

They are 7 weeks old and are true mischief makers! but I love them!.

All 3 males are staying home,with us.You,already,knew about both orange males but Tigger who is the dark tabby decided to stay,by being the most loveydovey,adorable and fun kitten,of all.

His personality is amazing and we just couldn't let him go.

So without further ado,here,they are:

The girl has gone to her new home and she's doing well:



















The darker orange who is called Samson:










The lighter marmelade,named Goliath cos he's the biggest:



















Tigger,the dark tabby:




























Samson & Tigger:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aww.........they're so cute, pretty colorings.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, they are all adorable! We are getting two of the lighter orange ones here in the next few weeks!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

They are so cute. I had once kittens like yours.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

So sweet. Makes you just wanna hug em.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Your little kittens are adorable!
I'll bet it is a lot of fun to watch them running and playing.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

They are adorable! I could watch kittens play all day.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Adorable, adorable and adorable


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Very cute! They are probably a lot of fun to watch..free entertainment!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks everyone!.They are very entertaining and already,learning to eat fresh field mice.It's amazing to watch intinct kick in when Mom brings a live prey(moles,field mice,etc).


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

OH MY GOD can I have one pleaseeeee???? So cute!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

*Pix!.*

Forgot to add this one:


----------

